
Due Process for Tsarnaev – Demanded by a Masshole - reitanqild
https://www.popehat.com/2019/12/13/randazza-tsarnaev/
======
reitanqild
Warning: this piece is pretty violent some places, so consider yourself
warned.

I posted it anyway as I found it a strong defense of due process - and by
extension - interesting for a number of discussions we've had lately.

TLDR: While author personally would like to punish Tsarnaev in the worst
possible way, justice should go first because sticking to the rules is more
important than revenge.

